# Poppys first season



## erinrose (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi guys, looking for some reassurance.

Poppy is almost 9 months old and has come into her first season. I intend to get her spayed but didn't want to do so before this time. She has been quite quiet which i no can be normal but she also - normally a very active girl - is refusing to go much further than a 10-15 minute walk a day is this normal?

Should i be worried, i feel like shes cooped up in the house at the moment, also she seems to be waddling alot as her bits are quite swollen is there anything I can do to help this?

Overall she justs looks and seems abit solumn not my normally bubbly happy girl. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hormones 
What day is she on?
Personally I would be very careful of taking her out while she is in season - it is not fair on other dogs who might become deaf to their owners if they get a whiff of in season bitch and it is definitely not worth risking your precious girl getting caught 
It is a while since I've had an in season bitch - as my more recent girls have all been spayed at 6 months. However I do remember that becoming sleepy homebodies was quite normal - apart from one GSD bitch I had who was desperate to get out and meet the boys - she jumped over our 6 foot garden wall - fortunately I saw her and intercepted her on the pavement outside 
A few poo girls on here have had phantom pregnancies...


----------



## erinrose (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Marzi, thanks for the reply.

Only Day 3! Oh so you would advice not to walk her at all? I keep her on lead at all times and we seldom run into other dogs on our morning walks.
Haha I don't think Poppy is quite that interested in fact she seems rather fed up of it all.

We had some attention when on day 1 when i hadn't noticed and took her to my dog walker who was looking after an entire (enthusaitic!) shitzu so i promptly took her home again.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor poppy it's probably all a bit much for her, Molly has recently had her second one and is due to be done in October which is mid seasons. 
On both her seasons she was very much like poppy, she also went off her food, was quiet and really not interested in anything much. 
I walked her as normal,but kept her to lead walking only in case of any interest , so I then could warn off any interested males. If she's happy with short walks, that will be fine she will soon be back to normal.
Before you know it she'll be her usual bubbly self.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This all makes me so nervous. I've never felt with a girls season. I better start reading up.


----------



## erinrose (Mar 24, 2015)

She's happy with short walks and due to the weather here at the minute am I! I was nervous but things are going fine for now


----------

